# shoved over by a minivan



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

No idea why this happened- straight, smooth stretch of road with few intersections, one lane each side, line of parked cars along the curb, not a dedicated bike lane but marked for bikes, each side.

Minivan comes up and starts to cut me off, I don't have enough time to stop, put my left hand up to push myself away from the van and stumbled off the bike as he pulls over. I was also trying to thump the side so he'd be aware.

I dust myself off, walk over to the driver side and I shouted, "Whaddaya _DOIN'?!!!"_ He apologizes and said, "Are you okay? Are you hurt?" I was fine and grateful for it, so I just said "You gotta LOOK WHERE YOU'RE GOING!! This is a BIKE LANE!! Be _careful_! Just be careful!"  How the hell did he not see me?! 

Grrrrr only the second time in my life something like this has happened. It's inevitable, and I'm extremely fortunate.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Look at the bright side. At least you haven't gotten any tickets today. Yet.



JK


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

It's still early, we'll see what happens if I go for a spin during lunchtime!! 

Lots of cops out today, doesn't help that a guy on a stolen bike shot/killed a cop in Harlem yesterday. Ay caramba. I won't be getting away with ANYthing.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I was in Manhattan for the first time in a decade a couple of weeks ago. I was amazed at the changes in cycling infrastructure. And a guy in a suit on a Citibike.

While I understand that a single Saturday afternoon walking around between Penn Station, West Village, and Times Square isn't representative, I came away wondering why the sort of thing you mention isn't more common.

Second, he WAS looking where he was going. He wasn't looking WHERE HE'D BEEN. He'd passed you so you were where he'd already been.

I say this not to be snarky, but as a reminder that many drivers treat us as stationary objects, no more than a traffic cone. Once past, they don't think about us or that we're moving and might catch up.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Sigh. If this happens to be again I am going to go apeshit and rip the fenders/mirrors off. Fat, complacent, and not particularly bright is what I see behind most wheels.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

The only time I've had this happen the, er, motorist honked me before proceeding down the road halfway onto the shoulder. Route 5W in Palisades Park just past Bergen Blvd if anyone is familiar with the area. One of the few times I've thought about getting a GoPro or somesuch.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_many drivers treat us as stationary objects_

When I mentioned this to my husband, he said, "The driver thinks you're a tree. Bikers are just objects." Funny, I never knew this. I might think of pedestrians as trees, but as *moving* trees. You factor in their trajectories before deciding on your own.

_ going to go apeshit and rip the fenders/mirrors off_

If only I could carry my chain so that I could use it as a whip. I daydream about whacking people's brake lights with it. But I was SO relieved this wasn't worse, I didn't have much anger. 

Though I regret not getting his license plate # or something, what if he's had his license revoked, or he's DUI or something........he seemed sober, just oblivious.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

9W9W said:


> Sigh. If this happens to be again I am going to go apeshit and rip the fenders/mirrors off. Fat, complacent, and not particularly bright is what I see behind most wheels.


That will do a lot to build good will and mutual respect, especially among observers who only see you going apeshit and not what provoked it.

;-)

But I do understand the impulse. I have resolved to try to stop cursing and flipping off rude drivers, but it ain't easy.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

brucew said:


> I was in Manhattan for the first time in a decade a couple of weeks ago. I was amazed at the changes in cycling infrastructure. And a guy in a suit on a Citibike.
> 
> While I understand that a single Saturday afternoon walking around between Penn Station, West Village, and Times Square isn't representative, *I came away wondering why the sort of thing you mention isn't more common.*
> 
> ...


it is quite common. what struck me as _uncommon_ about Christine's story was that the driver owned up to it and apologized.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_I have resolved to try to stop cursing and flipping off rude drivers, but it ain't easy. _

I'm amazed that the F-word didn't go flying out of my mouth this morning, at all! 

_ is quite common. what struck me as uncommon about Christine's story was that the driver owned up to it and apologized. _

Well, after I thumped his van and waited for him at the driver's door.......! But he wasn't being defensive or mean, oddly enough.

It is surprising that this doesn't happen to every cyclist several times/day, considering just how much traffic there is.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

Christine said:


> It is surprising that this doesn't happen to every cyclist several times/day, considering just how much traffic there is.


yeah, i know. 

i got run off the road while in a bike lane in Brooklyn. he came up beside me as we approached an intersection and i was riding even with the guy's front left wheel, so i was literally not more than 4 or 5 feet from him (not his car, but where he was in his car) when he decided to turn left into me. unless he'd actually had his head turned around it's impossible that he could not have seen me there.

he knocked me off the bike and would not have stopped at all but for the fact i was in the middle of the street he was trying to turn down and he couldn't get around me. when i got up he looked at me like i was crazy and then started rolling forward.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Compared to all the stories from other cyclists, I have nothing to complain about. It's only shocking b/c I've been pretty damn lucky all this time. At least it wasn't my fault, no need to feel guilty.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Christine said:


> ... It's only shocking b/c I've been pretty damn lucky all this time.


More likely vigilant, and appropriately skilled. Remain that way, and you'll be fine. Become complacent, and you too not be so "lucky". Do remain alert, and take care.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

> Second, he WAS looking where he was going. He wasn't looking WHERE HE'D BEEN. He'd passed you so you were where he'd already been.


Well put. 

There's one particular intersection I have to ride through to cross a busy divided roadway. It's a typical intersection with 2 left turn lanes, one straight through, and a right hand short merge lane, right before the light. I'm heading straight through. Several times, riding on the shoulder, I'd have a car speed up even with me and then peel off into the merge lane and take me with them. Same story, me banging on the roof, on the side windows. I've been in shouting matches and they've never apologized, it's always been my fault for being where they want to go.

Eventually, I wised up and now I'm the ******* biker who takes the entire lane as I approach that light.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Christine said:


> I have resolved to try to stop cursing and flipping off rude drivers, but it ain't easy.
> 
> I'm amazed that the F-word didn't go flying out of my mouth this morning, at all!
> ...


Probably a generally good idea to stay calm, and not lose it with drivers. This case , decided today, sounds like an example of what can happen when the driver reacts disagreeably. Keep your cool.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

harryman said:


> Well put.
> 
> There's one particular intersection I have to ride through to cross a busy divided roadway. It's a typical intersection with 2 left turn lanes, one straight through, and a right hand short merge lane, right before the light. I'm heading straight through. Several times, riding on the shoulder, I'd have a car speed up even with me and then peel off into the merge lane and take me with them. Same story, me banging on the roof, on the side windows. I've been in shouting matches and they've never apologized, it's always been my fault for being where they want to go.
> 
> Eventually, I wised up and now I'm the ******* biker who takes the entire lane as I approach that light.


You ain't the ******* in my book.


----------

